# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

## الحمد لله

ربي لك الحمد حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه

ملء السماوات والأرض وملء ما بينهما وملء ما شئت من شئ بعد

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

يا الله يا أجود الأجودين وأكرم الأكرمين

للك الحمد حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه على جودك وكرمك وعطائك

اللهم إنك قلت وقولك الحق ( ادعوني أستجب لكم )

اللهم إني أشهدك وأشهد جميع ملائكتك وجميع خلقك أنك استجبت لي

سبحانك ربي ما أعظمك بل وعزتك وجلالك أنك أكرمتني بمنك وفضلك

فوق ما دعوت ورزقتني من حيث لا أحتسب من خيري الدنيا والآخرة

فلك يا رب الحمد والشكر والمنة يا واسع الفضل يا الله

رب ما أنعمت علي به من نعمة أو أحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك

فمنك وحدك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك سبحانك

الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيد البشر أجمعين

يسرني أن أنضم إليكم مستفيدا من فضلكم وعلمكم جزاكم الله خيرا

ولدي سؤال

وأرجو إجابتي من المشايخ الكرام حفظهم ربي سبحانه

سؤالي :

أنني بحمد الله وفضله من علي بجوده سبحانه

أن تحققت دعوات كثيرة جدا دعوت الله بها ووالله تحققت وبسرعة لم أكن والله أتوقعها فضلا منه سبحانه

السؤال هو أنني بهذه النعمة لم أتحدث لأحد وأنا إذا طُلب مني الدعاء أوجه الداعي أن يدعو بنفسه فالدعاء عبادة فيظن أنني صرفته بلطف وكلامي الواضح فيه أنني لن أدعو له بل هو صاحب الحاجة

والله يقول (أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه )

لكنني سرا أدعو الله له وبإخلاص كأنني والله أنا صاحب الحاجة

بل وأقوم الليل كله أدعو له وأخصص ذلك له فقط

وأكتم ذلك كله عنه 

هل كتماني الشديد بالدعاء وعدم إخباري بإجابة طلب الداعي فيه محذور

أم أن لا حرج في ذلك

وأنا والله لم أوافقه على طلبه لأنني أعلم يقينا من فضل الله وجوده الواسع والذي أخبرنا به في كتابه

أن سيتجيب لمن يدعوه

فإذا أجيبت الدعوة تضررت بذلك بل قد ينتشر خبري هذا 

ويسبب ذلك في نفوس العباد التعلق بالأشخاص

والتعلق بالأسباب

ونسيان مسبب الأسباب سبحانه

أرجو التوجيه

وصل اللهم وسلم على عبدك ورسولك محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## مستور الحال

> أنني بحمد الله وفضله من علي بجوده سبحانه
> أن تحققت دعوات كثيرة جدا دعوت الله بها ووالله تحققت وبسرعة لم أكن والله أتوقعها فضلا منه سبحانه


نسأل لك الثبات على الحق، والمداومة على العمل الصالح .




> السؤال هو أنني بهذه النعمة لم أتحدث لأحد وأنا إذا طُلب مني الدعاء أوجه الداعي أن يدعو بنفسه فالدعاء عبادة فيظن أنني صرفته بلطف وكلامي الواضح فيه أنني لن أدعو له بل هو صاحب الحاجة


على حد قول شعيب عليه السلام :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  سأستغفر لكم ربي   :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  ، قول من نبي لأبناءه ، ولكن إذا كان المسؤول على حالنا فينبغي إرشاده إلى التضرع إلى الله ، لأن سؤال الناس مكروه . أمّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  فإجابة دعاء المضطر أولى وأحرى من غير المضطر .






> بل وأقوم الليل كله أدعو له وأخصص ذلك له فقط
> وأكتم ذلك كله عنه ، هل كتماني الشديد بالدعاء وعدم إخباري بإجابة طلب الداعي فيه محذور
> أم أن لا حرج في ذلك


أراك الآن أذعته، - أمزح - فهذا الكتمان هو الواجب ، فمن يأمن الفتنة ، فتنة الرياء والسمعة ، فتنة العجب بالعمل ، فتنة تصيد المدح من الناس ، فينبغي البعد عن كل ذلك ، والحرص كل الحرص على كتمان العمل، وعدم التعلل بالعلل المريضة كأن تحسب نفسك قدوة ، ولا بد من إظهار بعض الأعمال أمام - إلا ما وجب إظهاره كما هو معروف -لأن ذلك عجباً بالنفس وسقوط في مصيدة الشيطان ولا يدري المسكين أنه يتبع خطواته .

ثم إذا اراد الله من أحد أن يقتدي بك، فلا شك سيقع ذلك بإظهار بعض أحوالك بلا قصد منك، وهذا واضح وواقع من كثير من الصالحين فيما نحسبهم .




> فإذا أجيبت الدعوة تضررت بذلك بل قد ينتشر خبري هذا  ، ويسبب ذلك في نفوس العباد التعلق بالأشخاص ، والتعلق بالأسباب، ونسيان مسبب الأسباب سبحانه


هذا الكلام مجملاً صحيح ، ولكن لا تسرف في هذه الظنون فتحسب أنه بسببك استجيب الدعاء ، فيجب الخوف عاقبة هذا الظن لأنه يورث العجب ، فلعل الله رفق به واستجاب لدعاءه هو أو دعاء أمه له، أو أنه كما قضى الله وأراد ، وأنت لا شك لك الأجر في الدعاء لأخيك والاجتهاد في ذلك.

تنبيه : القاعدة ( كل إناء بما فيه ينضح ) فما فيك من خير فسيظهره للناس، ولا تستعجل بإظهاره - متذرعاً بالكلام الباطل الآنف الذكر .

يحسب كثير من الصالحين أنه لا بد من إظهار العمل إمام الناس لكي يقتدوا به ، وهذا بالنسبة للسنن خطأ كبير فالسلف الصالح كانت أغلب عباداتهم سراً خصوصاً الصحابة والتابعين ، وهذا معروف ومشهور والحمد لله، فما بالنا نرغب عن هذه السنة ونحافظ - مثلاً - على صلاة النافلة في المسجد.

ما أريد أن أقوله إذا قدر الله لفلان من الناس أنه سيقتدي بك في عمل، فسيظهر الله هذا العمل منك ، فعليك بذل السبب في قبول العمل، وليس عليك غيره، فإن ظهر منك ما تخفي فهذه رحمة الله لأخيك حيث أراد به الخير. ولك أجر عمله ، نسأل الله من فضله.

هذا كتبه على عجاله والله المستعان.
والله أعلم

----------


## قطرة مسك

من أهم ما يدفع الرياء عن المؤمن الإكثار من العبادات غير المشاهدة، وإخفاؤها كقيام الليل، وصدقة السر، والدعاء: قال الحسن البصري - رحمه الله - (1): بين دعوة السر ودعوة العلانية سبعون ضعفاً ولقد كان المسلمون يجتهدون في الدعاء وما يسمع لهم صوت إن كان إلا همساً بينهم وبين ربهم وذلك أن الله تعالى يقول: " ادْعُوا رَبَّكُمْ تَضَرُّعًا وَخُفْيَةً " (الأعراف:55).
وقال عز من قائل عن زكريا عليه السلام: " إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ نِدَاءً خَفِيًّا " (مريم:3)، وقال عن إخفاء الصلاة: " تَتَجَافَى جُنُوبُهُمْ عَنِ الْمَضَاجِعِ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ خَوْفًا وَطَمَعًا وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنْفِقُونَ*فَل  ا تَعْلَمُ نَفْسٌ مَا أُخْفِيَ لَهُمْ مِنْ قُرَّةِ أَعْيُنٍ جَزَاءً بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ " (السجدة:17،16)، عن الحسن – رحمه الله -: "فَلا تَعْلَمُ نَفْسٌ ما أُخْفِيَ لَهُمْ مِنْ قُرَّةِ أعْيُنٍ" قال: أخفوا عملا في الدنيا، فأثابهم الله بأعمالهم (2).
المصدر:(1)درة القلوب الإخلاص لأزهري محمود،ص:12.
(2) جامع البيان للطبري،21/106.

----------

